# 11 rbp's what are the odds?



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i have 11 3" rbp's how old do they have to be to breed 2years? and what would be a guess as to how many males and how many females?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

All depends on space, privacy, water, the individuals that consider getting together to mate. There alot of factors which go against breeding successfully, regardless if you have 20 Ps all in one tank.


----------

